# First two round leaves turning yellow?



## goldeneagle (Jul 8, 2008)

Plant looks good and strong, very healthy. have 2 sets of three leaves with more inner growth coming quickly. plant is of unknown flavor (one of the freebies) so is it normal for the beginning round leaves to yellow and dieoff or am I encountering the beginning of a problem. plants are about 3 weeks old. :doh:


----------



## goldeneagle (Jul 8, 2008)

can send photos if needed.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 8, 2008)

Soil,water,pictures,indoor,out door?????????

We need to know more of your enviroment to better help you.


----------



## goldeneagle (Jul 8, 2008)

soil is mix of 4cups planters pride seedling and potting mix. 4 cups of all organic earthworm castings .5-0-0 and 1 cup of MG garden soil, 1 cup perlite. all mixed together in a bucket I only have 5 starters (didnt want to risk all at once) for nutrent water once a week consists of 24 ounce bottle with 1/2 t spoon of schultz lawn food 40/4/4...1/2 t spoon schultz bloom plus 10/54/10... bone meal 6/12/0...and blood meal12/0/0 ALL AT 1/2 T SPOON IN 24 OZ WATER BOTTLE. mixed and fed only two times so far. Im inside temp stays about 77 degrees. fan blowing on them at all times. 2 4foot grow bulbs and 2 4foot cool white . 3 inches above plants. have thermomiter at that level between plants. and have a 400 MH ready to go when needed. I water once a day and let soil mostly dry befor watering again. not crack dry but dry and still live dry. there 3 weeks old and as i said all else looks very healthy, just the round starter leaves have a brown dot in the middle of the leaf. all others beautyful pictures are on there way. back in a minute.


----------



## goldeneagle (Jul 9, 2008)

damn batterys in camera r dead. b sending them tomarrow if ya need more info.


----------



## Ettesun (Jul 9, 2008)

goldeneagle said:
			
		

> Plant looks good and strong, very healthy. have 2 sets of three leaves with more inner growth coming quickly. plant is of unknown flavor (one of the freebies) so is it normal for the beginning round leaves to yellow and dieoff or am I encountering the beginning of a problem. plants are about 3 weeks old. :doh:



 

Oh my... Just read your second entry... about your nutes...  WHEW... that's HOT food...  Your Nitrogen is way too high...   Lawn food???!!!  Oh my...  
There is a lot of info about nutrients...  
Of course young plants always lose their first leaves, but you may be killing it also with the potency of your fertilizers...   
eace:                                     Sometimes LESS is better!


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 9, 2008)

Your plant is dead, trash it...

OF COURSE NOT! If these are very FIRST of the set, it is normal, they wither and die soon after plant develops enough leaves to support it's functions.


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 9, 2008)

damn that was alot of nutes for such small plants......


----------



## goldeneagle (Jul 9, 2008)

I had very small amounts of nutes in the water and didnt even soak the topsoil. High yes, stupid no. but thanks for all the info u guys r great. i'll lay off the nitro until needed a bit more.messed up my first batch. with pure MG. so I kind of understood the to much nute possabilities. like I said they sound high in lastnites post but I was higher.LOL THANKS FAMILY


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 11, 2008)

I hear about people using MG soil but just doesnt seem like thats the stuff you would want to use see if you can get ahold of some fox farm soil wayt better....


----------



## goldeneagle (Jul 11, 2008)

:holysheep:   just to many nosey neighbors so i try to get items when i goto other towns...problem there small also.   making due on hopfully some common sence and the M.P. familys help thanks again.  things r still looking very good.....yea! 




			
				gcarlin_818 said:
			
		

> I hear about people using MG soil but just doesnt seem like thats the stuff you would want to use see if you can get ahold of some fox farm soil wayt better....


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 11, 2008)

Right on if it works ..it works....keep em green ...


----------

